# Raised garden bed



## sdkid (Jan 1, 2019)

Please share your raised garden bed train layouts. I found alot of discussion but most pic links are broken.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine is raised with stone and wood walls, then back filled with dirt. So far I only have one Japanese maple planted in the "raised bed" portion, but I do plan to add more groundcover and trees.


Most recent photos, from 2018, here:
https://scotlawrence.github.io/Stonehedge/2018.html



Full builder log here:
https://scotlawrence.github.io/Stonehedge/index.html



Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I raised mine on wide planks, I live in a desert and the critters eat everything, except thorns on cactus...


----------



## sdkid (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks guys, great work. I really liket the desert railway.

For my own I am thinking a raised garden bed, 24"-36" high. Rough cut 2x12's with rail ties for support posts on the outside every 4' or so. L shape dog bone with one end rocks and sand similar to the Badlands of South Dakota. The other end a mix of low mantainence plants and garden veggies/herbs.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I went with concrete fence blocks from HD or Lowe's. Dry stacked 4 or 5 high, depending on the grade of my yard, to net 34" above ground level. Back filled with dirt.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used blocks. Created two 'islands' so I could use the bridges from my old layout. 56 tons of dirt to fill it in. I ran wires to it before laying the blocks, so I had the wiring out ahead of time. Lot of rocks and mulch. Hoping to not have many plants as I have a hard time weeding. Some around the edges I guess, my wife says.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Jerry Barnes said:


> I used blocks. Created two 'islands' so I could use the bridges from my old layout. 56 tons of dirt to fill it in. I ran wires to it before laying the blocks, so I had the wiring out ahead of time. Lot of rocks and mulch. Hoping to not have many plants as I have a hard time weeding. Some around the edges I guess, my wife says.


Very nice


----------

